# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Convocatoria de trabajo en el CEDEX

## Luján

Hola a todos los foreros.

Ha llegado a mi conocimiento una convocatoria de trabajo interesante para los miembros de este foro.




> Se convocan 34 plazas (contratos temporales por obra y servicio) para
> titulados superiores (licenciados e ingenieros) en diversos centros del
> CEDEX, entre ellas dos en Hidrográficos directamente sobre crecidas y
> avenidas (“Investigación sobre metodologías para el análisis del riesgo
> asociado a las crecidas” y “Investigación para el análisis crítico de
> caudales de avenida en las estaciones de aforo y estudio sobre la curva de
> gasto”) y otras muy relacionadas con la temática de nuestra lista RIADA
> (ecosistemas fluviales…).
> 
> ...


Las bases aquí: http://www.cedex.es/castellano/publi...LAZAS_2010.pdf


Aprovecho la oportunidad para preguntar al administrador si le parecería bien abrir un subforo para dar a conocer ofertas de empleo en el ámbito de los ríos y embalses.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Aprovecho la oportunidad para preguntar al administrador si le parecería bien abrir un subforo para dar a conocer ofertas de empleo en el ámbito de los ríos y embalses.


Me uno también a la idea  :Smile: 

Buena idea Luján  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------


## villarta

Hola a todos los interesados en las 34 plazas, y antes de nada os pido perdón por el disgusto que os voy a dar....

Resulta que, ingenuo de mí, he sido uno de los que ya han echado la solicitud de participación junto con todos los méritos justificables, y hasta ayer aún pensaba que tenía alguna posibilidad....Pues bien, resulta que comparando las bases con las de años anteriores he comprobado que han eliminado una de las cláusulas que más nos puede afectar "INCOMPATIBILIDADES", os digo ésto por que resulta que todos los años anteriores, y con objeto de que entrase personal nuevo, esta cláusula ha existido, impidiendo que la gente que estuviese dentro bloquease las plazas...Pues eso se acabó este año, así que teniendo en cuenta lo específico de cada una de las plazas convocadas y que por experiencia te dan 60 puntos sobre un total de 100, las posibilidades son más bien pocas....

De todas maneras, y por no ser aguafiestas, siempre nos podremos consolar pensando que a lo mejor alguien que está trabajando como personal laboral en dichas plazas y sumando por tanto experiencia en la Administración puede que haya encontrado algo mejor...aunque, corregidme si me equivoco, pero hay que ser bastante ingenuo...

Bueno, un saludo para todos y suerte.

----------


## gomeserra

Buenos dias,

seguro que llego tarde pero mi duda es respecto a la convocatoria de las 34 plazas del cedex. Pensaba que las listas de admitidos y excluídos las iban a publicar en la página del cedex pero visto que han pasado tantos meses y no he vuelto a saber nada...alguien sabe dónde se han publicado??? y cuándo??? 

Gracias!!

----------


## Luján

> Buenos dias,
> 
> seguro que llego tarde pero mi duda es respecto a la convocatoria de las 34 plazas del cedex. Pensaba que las listas de admitidos y excluídos las iban a publicar en la página del cedex pero visto que han pasado tantos meses y no he vuelto a saber nada...alguien sabe dónde se han publicado??? y cuándo??? 
> 
> Gracias!!


Ahora no recuerdo el PDF, pero me imagino que en la convocatoria vendrán escritos los lugares donde se mostrará la lista de admitidos y la de excluidos condicionales y definitivos.

Siempre puedes llamar al CEDEX y preguntar, que no muerden.

----------

